# Space Patrol?



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A British TV puppet seriese from the early 1960's. Boy this takes me back, I thought it had been long forgotten.









http://homepages.tesco.net/~space.patrol/S...Patrol/Home.htm


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

A bit before my time Stan,

I was a Thunderbirds lad myself







Brilliant T.V or "us" kids thought so anyway.

When I was young I even had a Thunderbirds uniform to play-act in









Sad thing is when they did a re-run many years latter and my lad was watching them, I could remember every episode and tell my lad what happened.









FAB

MIKE..


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I just rented the Buck Rogers in the 25th century series from 1979. That was great fun.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Space Patrol was a bit before my time too. Looks interesting though - I consider myself a bit of an expert on children's TV programs. I even have a video of "Watch with Mother - the Next Generation" which has a selection of programmes from the later 60's and on into the 70's









Nothing sad about knowing all the episodes of Thunderbirds Mike! In fact, I think it should be a requirement. Nowadays you could probably do a degree in it







I used to have them all on video but had to make room for other stuff so they've all gone now







The DVD's are beckoning though


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Sargon said:


> I just rented the Buck Rogers in the 25th century series from 1979. That was great fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the movie at the cinema. Erin Gray







I think she played Col Wilma Deering didn't she?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I used to enjoy muffin the mule!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I used to enjoy muffin the mule!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I'm surprised.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just in case Jot is checking every web site on the planet I plagerised it!

The Goodies. TBT said the line to which GG (I think) replied you want to be careful they'll put you away for that these days. (or words similar it was a long time ago!).

I remember my dad laughing extreemly loudly and mum saying "Colin" in one of those voices and giving him one of those looks.

I didn't get the joke (I was young) but the next day a mate at school told me what "muffing" meant! He was 6 months older than me, man of the world!









I mentioned Space Patrol to my mum Stan but she doesn't remember me watching it (I was born in 65 so perhaps too young? If it was first broadcast in '63 then who knows when the last broadcast was poss if before '69 I wouldn't remember).

Apparently I was a huge Catweazle fan but I can't remember ever watching it!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Thunderbirds was great.

I see they've done a film of Magic Roundabout. Robbie Williams is one of the voices. I wonder which?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Just in case Jot is checking every web site on the planet I plagerised it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












What do you mean PG







I read the Socialist Worker ... its very entertaining









Stan I must be getting old I remember Space Patrol as well









Preferred Fireball XL5 though


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Space patrol was not so widely promoted as some of the Gerry Anderson stuff. It may also have flipped from one ITV area to another, there were a few in those days.

Here's a link to some of Andersons early work, I remember seeing them all.







I would have been about 3yo when Twizzle was aired.

http://www.whirligig-tv.co.uk/tv/children/gerrya/gerrya.htm

I think Torchy was on Bravo some time ago but I can't say for certain.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I have the whole Thunderbird series on DVD. On my list to pick up is Captain Scarlet and Firebird X-L5. Watches them all as a kid.


----------

